# Weak kids



## loesingfafm (Nov 5, 2016)

My pygmy goat had twins this morning. They seem very weak and don't think she is feeding them. She just keeps laying by them. I gave them an ounce or half of supplement colostrum to try to help them get strength. Any advice?


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

Milk Mama and get some of her colostrum into them. 
I have also used a mixture of 2cc each of
corn syrup
strong black coffee and
rum or other dark alcohol
to give them a boost.
Did momma goat get selenium before kidding? Low selenium can cause weak kids.


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

Milk her out if you cannot get her to nurse them by holding her, and get her colostrum into them by bottle or syringe, I would try 2 oz every 2-3 hours for 2 days. You can also give them some b-complex 1/2 cc for energy. Getting enough in them for the first couple of days is very important. You can also give mom some warm molasses water and see if she will start paying attention to her babies with some prompting from you. Does mom act OK? No temp, etc? Eating some hay?


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Has she stood up? Passed the placenta? Might she have another kid stuck?

Check the kids' rectal temperature. If below 101 F then get them on a heat pad or under a heat lamp. Don't feed them until they are at 101 F. They don't need anything to eat except her colostrum so milk some out and syringe it to them when they are at temperature or help the doe stand and help the kid's latch on & nurse. 

Are the kids up & walking around sometimes? Laying and sleeping contently?


----------



## loesingfafm (Nov 5, 2016)

SalteyLove said:


> Has she stood up? Passed the placenta? Might she have another kid stuck?
> 
> Check the kids' rectal temperature. If below 101 F then get them on a heat pad or under a heat lamp. Don't feed them until they are at 101 F. They don't need anything to eat except her colostrum so milk some out and syringe it to them when they are at temperature or help the doe stand and help the kid's latch on & nurse.
> 
> Are the kids up & walking around sometimes? Laying and sleeping contently?


yes she has passed placenta but I believe she is a first time mom and doesn't know what to do. The male is trying to stand and he will actually take bottle when I try to feed him but female doesn't seem to be doing well will hardly take the bottle and isn't even trying to stand ...


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

If they are not rooting vigorously for the teats and trying to nurse then they may need a dose of selenium. Do you have BOSE injectable or oral Selenium gel on hand?

Were they are born to term 145-155 days? 

You can also give them 1/4 cc of B-Complex vitamins orally (normally given injectable but in newborns oral will work) which can help stimulate and "wake" them up.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree.

If you get some goat nutradrench it helps pack that punch to make them want to eat.

With a syringe(no needle)milk some colostrum in the syringe and feed it slowly at the back corner of their mouths. 
At the same time, put you index finger in the babies mouth and slightly move it in and out still leaving the finger in the mouth as you are feed the baby. This mimic's the teat. You want the suck reflex. When you get it, put the kid up to mamma's teat, open the mouth and put it over the teat, then milk a small squirt of milk into the mouth, let the kid go, tickle the tailhead to encourage the baby to go to the teat, if it doesn't repeat as I mentioned until the kid gets the hang of it. 
If the doe is super tight in the udder, milk out a little bit and feed it to her kids. If she is tight she may not stand still for them. You will have to teach her to be mamma, even if you have too tie her up and one back leg. 

Have only her and her babies in a bonding pen, until she and her babies are doing well together.
Make sure the kids temps are 100 degree's or more before feeding them. Go out ever few hours and latch the kid onto the teat. If it is cold have a heat lamp for them until they are strong enough.

If they are weak, they need a Bo-Se shot.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Hows babies doing tonight?


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

Hope the little ones are improving. I feel so dumb that making sure they are warm enough was not the first thing I said. Thank goodness other people mentioned that.
I have struggled with a number of kids and have always gotten them to eat eventually.


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

How are the kids and mom doing?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How are things?


----------



## loesingfafm (Nov 5, 2016)

Sorry things have been hectic lately ! unfortunately she did not make it  But the little boy seems to be doing well!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I am so very sorry for the loss.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

I'm so sorry


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

Oh! I am so very sorry. It is so sad to lose a little one.


----------

